# 2008 pode ser um dos 10 anos mais quentes



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2008 às 22:50)

*Ambiente: Ano 2008 pode vir a ser um dos dez mais quentes da História*

*A temperatura média mundial será um pouco mais baixa este ano* do que nos imediatamente anteriores mas, ainda assim, 2008 deverá ser um dos dez anos mais quentes da História, segundo especialistas do serviço meteorológico britânico e da Universidade de East Anglia.

As previsões indicam que, devido à influência do fenómeno climático "Nina", caracterizado por uma baixa da temperatura, 2008 será o mais frio desde o ano 2000 mas, ainda assim, este ano a temperatura mundial deve ser 0,37 graus Celsius superior à temperatura média mundial.

A temperatura média mundial foi medida entre 1961 e 1990 em vários pontos da superfície terrestre e ficou estabelecida em 14 graus Celsius.

No que diz respeito a 2007, que chegou a ser apontado como o ano mais quente na Terra, acabou por ficar em sétimo lugar, com 0,41 graus acima da média e a alguma distância do recordista 1998, que excedeu a média mundial em 0.52 graus Celsius.

Os dez anos mais quentes desde que as temperaturas são observadas são 1995, 1997, 1998 e todos os anos desde 2000 (excluindo este).

De acordo com os peritos em estudos do clima, a subida contínua das temperaturas, na qual alguns cientistas se apoiam para falar em aquecimento global, vão prosseguir.

Made in: Lusa

A palhaçada este ano começa cedo...mas pelo menos á uma ponta de verdade vá lá 

Peço desculpa mas não resisti em colocar aqui algo tão contraditório no Portal Sapo...


----------



## RMira (4 Jan 2008 às 10:32)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

Realmente, estes gajos pavoneiam-se sempre em Maio e este ano é logo em Janeiro apesar de estarmos perante o que se está a ver. Realmente, há que ter pachorra para aturar esta gente


----------



## Carlos Dias (4 Jan 2008 às 16:38)

*Clima: 2008 pode ser um dos 10 anos mais quentes*

*Clima: 2008 pode ser um dos 10 anos mais quentes

O ano de 2008 será menos quente do que os anos mais recentes, mas ainda assim figurará entre os dez mais quentes já registrados desde 1850 e não deve ser encarado como um sinal de que as alterações climáticas estariam perdendo força, afirmaram meteorologistas britânicos.
A Agência de Meteorologia da Grã-Bretanha e a Universidade de East Anglia (UEA na sigla em inglês) disseram na quinta-feira que a média das temperaturas globais de 2008 ficaria 0,37°C acima da média de longo prazo registrada entre 1961 e 1990, de 14°C. Mas que seria o mais frio desde 2000.

Segundo afirmaram, a previsão levou em conta o fenômeno climático anual conhecido como La Nina e que ocorre no Pacífico. O fenômeno, assim se espera, será bastante forte neste ano, o que brecaria a tendência de alta das temperaturas. Também foram incorporadas as concentrações atmosféricas cada vez maiores dos gases do efeito estufa, as variações solares e as mudanças naturais na corrente dos oceanos.

"O fato de que 2008 será, segundo as previsões, o menos quente dos últimos sete anos não significa que o aquecimento global deixou de ser um problema," afirmou Phil Jones, diretor para pesquisas sobre o clima da UEA. "Mais importante é a taxa de aquecimento subjacente - o período de 2001 a 2007, com uma média de 0,44°C acima da média de 1961-90, ficou 0,21°C acima dos valores correspondentes para o período de 1991 a 2000".

O La Nina e seu antípoda, o El Nino, são fenômeno oceânicos e atmosféricos que influenciam bastante as temperaturas globais. O La Nina reduz a temperatura da superfície do mar em cerca de 0,5°C. Já o El Nino provoca o efeito contrário. "Fenômenos como o El Nino e o La Nina geram um grande impacto sobre a temperatura da superfície do globo e o atual La Nina, bastante forte, agirá de forma a limitar as temperaturas em 2008", afirmou Chris Folland, do Centro Hadley da Agência de Meteorologia.

"No entanto, prevê-se que as temperaturas médias sejam ainda assim significativamente maiores do que em 2000, quando um La Nina igualmente forte limitou o aumento da temperatura em 0,24°C em relação à média de 1961-1990. É provável que as temperaturas voltem a subir significativamente quando o La Nina perder força", acrescentou.

O atual La Nina é o mais forte desde 1999-2000. A defasagem entre o La Nina e a temperatura média da superfície do globo significa que o efeito de resfriamento deverá ser um pouco mais intenso em 2008 do que durante 2007. A Organização Meteorológica Mundial disse no mês passado haver indícios de que os anos de 1998 a 2007 formaram a década mais quente já registrada. O Centro Hadley afirmou que os 11 anos mais quentes ocorreram todos nos últimos 13 anos.*


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2008 às 17:23)

*Re: Clima: 2008 pode ser um dos 10 anos mais quentes*

Por aqui, desde 1993 que todos os anos têm tido anomalia positiva relativamente ao período 1961/1990. 2007 terá tido também uma pequena anomalia positiva. Se 2008 for ainda mais fresco, poderemos ter, finalmente, um ano com anomalia negativa.

Mas essas previsões valem o que valem


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 20:47)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

*Serviço Meteorológico Britânico prevê que 2008 seja o mais frio desde 2000.*

Climatologistas e meteorologistas britânicos prevêem que 2008 seja o ano mais frio desde 2000, no entanto esta diminuição da temperatura não terá impacto no aquecimento global.

Os investigadores do Serviço Meteorológico Britânico e da Universidade de East Anglia prevêem que o fenómeno La Niña que se verificará este ano no Oceano Pacífico provocará uma diminuição da temperatura média global no presente ano.

As previsões apontam para que no ano de 2008 a temperatura média do ar ainda assim seja 0,37º C acima da média global do período de referência 1961-1990.

Comunicado do IM 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH agora sim estamos a começar a falar a minha língua...embora com muitas lacunas.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

*Clima: Instituto de Meteorologia aconselha cautela em relação às previsões de calor para 2008*

 O Instituto de Meteorologia considera "muito difícil" proceder, com fiabilidade, a previsões sobre as temperaturas para um ano inteiro, pelo que não corrobora as indicações sobre 2008 divulgadas quinta-feira pelo serviço meteorológico britânico.

Segundo especialistas do serviço meteorológico britânico e da Universidade de East Anglia, a temperatura média mundial será um pouco mais baixa este ano do que nos imediatamente anteriores mas, ainda assim, 2008 deverá ser um dos dez anos mais quentes da História.

"Apesar de termos colocado na nossa página a informação do serviço meteorológico britânico, sublinhamos que é necessário olhar com alguma reserva para este tipo de previsões", esclareceu o Gabinete de Comunicação do Instituto de Meteorologia, contactado hoje pela agência Lusa.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, no caso de Portugal, "as previsões sazonais com que o Instituto de Meteorologia trabalha são meramente indicativas, não sendo possível avançar uma previsão do clima a tão longo prazo".

O Instituto consegue fazer uma previsão do estado do tempo com dez dias de avanço "mas só os três primeiros dias têm uma taxa de fiabilidade superior a 90 por cento, começando depois a margem de erro a elevar-se", explicou Vânia Lopes, do Gabinete de Comunicação, acrescentando que, "por agora nem sequer há previsões consistentes para o final do mês".

A propósito das indicações do serviço meteorológico britânico, Vânia Lopes recordou que esta estrutura "previu, para o Verão de 2007, uma sucessão de ondas de calor muito mais quentes do que se viriam a verificar".

Acerca das dificuldades em prever com elevado grau de certeza as mudanças climáticas, a mesma fonte assinalou que os resultados apontados, no ano passado, por seis modelos de previsão sazonal diferentes não coincidiram.

Para os peritos do serviço meteorológico britânico e da Universidade de East Anglia, devido à influência do fenómeno climático "Nina", caracterizado por uma baixa da temperatura, 2008 será o ano mais frio desde 2000 mas, ainda assim, com 0,37 graus Celsius acima da temperatura média mundial.

A temperatura média mundial foi medida entre 1961 e 1990 em vários pontos da superfície terrestre e ficou estabelecida em 14 graus Celsius.

No que diz respeito a 2007, que chegou a ser apontado como o ano mais quente na Terra, acabou por ficar em sétimo lugar, com 0,41 graus acima da média e a alguma distância do recordista 1998, que excedeu a média mundial em 0.52 graus Celsius.

Os dez anos mais quentes desde que as temperaturas são observadas são 1995, 1997, 1998 e todos os anos desde 2000 (excluindo este).

De acordo com especialistas em estudos do clima, a subida contínua das temperaturas, na qual alguns cientistas se apoiam para falar em aquecimento global, vão prosseguir.

In: Lusa 



O ano passado apanharam um esticão que iam morrendo...parece que já andam mais acordados espero que não vão outra vez no rebanho.


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2008 às 23:15)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Mário Barros disse:


> O ano passado apanharam um esticão que iam morrendo...parece que já andam mais acordados espero que não vão outra vez no rebanho.



Mário, isso já foi discutido muitas vezes aqui, quem se "escaldou" o ano passado não foi o IM, foi a DGS. 
Comunicado do IM em tudo idêntico a este, de Maio do ano passado, que o Gerofil recordou oportunamente no forum no final do Verão:



> Com efeito, tomando por base alguns modelos físico-matemáticos com previsões a médio-prazo para o território de Portugal Continental utilizados pelo IM, não se pode neste momento prever de forma consistente a ocorrência de temperatura superior à média nos meses do próximo Verão, porquanto estes modelos não são convergentes nas suas previsões.
> E, definitivamente não pode prever-se a ocorrência de ondas de calor com maior significado que o registado em anos anteriores, porquanto não existem em Portugal ou no Mundo modelos que garantam a sua ocorrência em momentos específicos e que igualmente antecipem o seu número e incidência espacial.
> 13 de Maio de 2007
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/comunicados_imprensa/CI_prev_sazonal_verao_2007



Quanto ao comunicado de hoje, está de parabens o IM, uma vez por outra pode-se elogiar em vez de criticar por aqui... 
Neste assunto o IM tem tido sempre uma comunicação ponderada, calma e pedagógica, que contrasta até bastante de outros Institutos europeus (o IMN de Espanha por exemplo) que se servem muitas vezes do alarmismo para conseguirem extrair mais verbas ao contribuinte.


----------



## RMira (5 Jan 2008 às 00:33)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Vince disse:


> Neste assunto o IM tem tido sempre uma comunicação ponderada, calma e pedagógica, que contrasta até bastante de outros Institutos europeus (o IMN de Espanha por exemplo) que se servem muitas vezes do alarmismo para conseguirem extrair mais verbas ao contribuinte.



Concordo contigo no que se refere ao IM (acho que tem melhorado muito nos últimos anos apesar de necessitar de trabalhar ainda mais para chegar a um nível cada vez mais positivo). Já no que se refere ao alarmismo, em certas situações deveria ser mais, pois é uma maneira de acordar o povo que dorme à sombra da meteorologia e só se importa se chove ou faz sol, e quando acontece o que aconteceu em Portugal há 2 dias (por exemplo aqui em Setúbal) chora e lamenta-se. Aí os avisos e os alarmes nunca são poucos e é preferivel a meu ver serem em excesso que pecarem por defeito! Cada vez mais no tempo alarmar um pouco não é demais especialmente quando são dados praticamente adquiridos...digo eu.


----------



## olheiro (5 Jan 2008 às 12:37)

*"2008 vai ser um dos dez mais quentes"*

"O ano que agora começa vai ser ligeiramente mais fresco que os sete anos mais recentes mas entrará no grupo dos dez mais quentes, desde meados do século XIX. 

A estimativa foi feita pelo Instituto de Meteorologia do Reino Unido e por especialistas em clima da Universidade de East Anglia. Eles admitem que a temperatura média global registada no planeta seja 0,37 graus acima da média que se registou entre 1961 e 1990 (que foi de 14 graus).

Mas prevêem, este será o ano mais fresco desde 2000. Para estes cálculos eles tiveram em conta o fenómeno La Niña que ocorre agora no Oceano Pacífico e que poderá fazar abrandar a tendência para o aumento das temperaturas,ao arrefecer a superfície dos mares em cerca de meio grau centígrado ..." In Jornal de Notícias de hoje.

Feita a citação da notícia, a mim enquanto não especialista na matéria agrada-me que 2008 vá ser o ano mais fresco dos últimos sete anos...

Porque na minha modestíssima opinião o relevante é a quebra de um ciclo  consecutivo de anos quentes que fazem parte da nossa história recente e tem a ver com os interesses imediatos da humanidade e não com o facto de 2008 poder vir a ser um dos dez anos mais quentes désde meados do século XIX,

Por isso não percebo que o título da notícia aposte no catasfrofismo, ao invés de relevar o que de facto é, quanto a mim,  mais importante ...2008 previsivelmente será o ano mais fresco dos últimos sete anos....enfim...habilidades....


----------



## Vince (5 Jan 2008 às 12:53)

*Re: Clima: 2008 pode ser um dos 10 anos mais quentes*

Bem, esta notícia estava a ser popular, já ia no 2º ou 3º repost em vários tópicos   Assim decidi juntar as mensagens todas num único tópico, para ficar mais visivel.



olheiro disse:


> Por isso não percebo que o título da notícia aposte no catasfrofismo, ao invés de relevar o que de facto é, quanto a mim,  mais importante ...2008 previsivelmente será o ano mais fresco dos últimos sete anos....enfim...habilidades....



Obviamente que a haver notícia é a de que 2007 afinal não foi tão quente como se esperava e que 2008 também não deverá ser. Como poderá ler mais acima, até o próprio IM sentiu-se na obrigação de lançar um comunicado acerca do rápido alastrar deste tipo de notícias.

Na minha opinião, é daquelas coisas que prejudica mais a causa do que beneficia...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2008 às 16:59)

Eu tb acho e pelo que tenho reparado em termos de temperaturas é que as previsões a longo prazo nunca acertam.
Contudo tenho vindo a acompanhar as previsões a longo prazo e pelo que tenho vindo a acompanhar nos últimos meses, tenho constatado que as previsões a longo tem até sido bastante certas!!

Senão vejamos:
1) Em termos de temperaturas, verifiquei no ano passado que enquanto esse Instituto Britanico dava um Verão escaldante, as previsões que eu consulto eram algo inconclusivas mas mais quente em relação á média mas sem grande diferença, ou seja, não poderia ser o mais quente;;;
2) Em termos de pluviosidade, para mim, ainda é onde mais acertam   e o mais consistente ao longo do ano, pois de forma geral apontavam para um ano (Outono/Inverno) seco e é isso que se tem verificado e vai-se continuar a verificar, mas agora menos no Inverno.

PS: Seco não quer dizer sem chuva, mas sim com níveis de precipitação abaixo do normal, e no caso de portugal temos tido níveis de pluviosidade de cerca de 30% a 70% (Trás os Montes) abaixo do normal!!
Já agora espero que este La Nina esteja apenas forte nestes primeiros meses ... porque se o seu pico acontecer lá mais pro Verão então teremos mais um Outono/Inverno seco ... senão mais seco ainda !!!


----------



## abrantes (3 Mar 2009 às 15:31)

1 ano depois
*
Resfriamento global: 2008 foi o ano mais frio do século
BBC Brasil
25/02/2009
*

Especialistas em clima do Instituto de Estudos Espaciais Goddard da Nasa (Giss) revelaram que 2008 foi o ano mais frio no planeta desde 2000. Segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (WMO), a temperatura média global no ano passado foi de 14,3 graus centígrados.

Aquecimento global

Essa média, entretanto, continua alta em comparação com as temperaturas de décadas anteriores. Os dez anos mais quentes já registrados desde a primeira medição global de temperaturas, em 1880, estavam entre 1997 e 2008 - anos em que esquentou também a discussão sobre o papel da atividade humana no aquecimento global.

Por isso, apesar de ter sido o ano mais frio dos últimos oito anos, 2008 foi o 9º ano mais quente entre os últimos 128 anos. A análise do Giss revelou que a temperatura do ar em 2008 foi 0,44 graus centígrados acima da temperatura média global do período entre 1951 e 1980 - usado como base no estudo.

Representatividade dos dados

Os cientistas afirmam que a diferença de temperatura de um ano para outro pode não ser muito representativa. "O ranking tem significado científico em alguns casos, tais como quando um novo recorde é estabelecido", disse o diretor do instituto, James Hansen. "Mas o ranking também pode ser enganoso porque a diferença em temperatura entre um ano e outro costuma ser menor do que as flutuações da média global."

Segundo os especialistas da Nasa, a média da temperatura em 2008 no mundo foi mais fria em relação aos anteriores graças à ação do fenômeno La Niña no Oceano Pacífico.

A maior parte do planeta, no entanto, registrou temperatura normal ou mais quente do que o de costume em 2008. A Europa, a Ásia, o Ártico e a Península Antártica tiveram temperatura excepcionalmente mais quente, enquanto boa parte do Oceano Pacífico teve temperatura mais baixa do que a média no longo prazo.

Los niños

O La Niña e o El Niño são duas correntes oceano-atmosféricas que atingem o Pacífico e podem afetar o clima globalmente. La Niña é uma fase fria. A mais quente é El Niño, que costuma seguir La Niña dentro de um ano ou dois. La Niña resfria as temperaturas em todo o mundo em até um grau.

No passado, La Niña foi responsável por chuvas torrenciais na Austrália e pelas temperaturas mais baixas já registradas na China.

"Dada a nossa expectativa de que o próximo El Niño vai começar este ano ou em 2010, parece provável que um novo recorde na temperatura global do ar será estabelecido nos próximos um ou dois anos", disse James Hansen.

http://www.inovacaotecnologica.com....foi-o-ano-mais-frio-do-seculo&id=010125090225


----------

